# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Help with a Makita Rotary Hammer model 8035NB, oil leaks, how much oil, what oil?

## greg9876

Hi, I recently bought a rather old Makita Rotary Hammer drill model 8035NB from the deceased estate of an ex builder. 
Of course there was no instruction manual, and despite extensive internet searching I cant find one. This drill uses oil and a sight glass on one side plus a manual oil pump on the other side. Does anyone know anything about these drills. In particular does it matter what oil you use, and how often should you pump the oil pump. 
Needless to say my drill was out of oil, so I added some ordinary motor oil, now it leaks a lot from where the bit is inserted. Perhaps I should have used thicker oil, or more likely some sort of seal has failed. 
Its probably a bit old to bother putting in for repair, but is is rather messy to use with the oil leaking out. 
The first photo shows where the oil is added, the second shows the oil pump, any advice would be appreciated.
.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Have a yarn to your local Makita parts or service agent.  They'll tell you if it is still listed.  As for the oil...suss out what Hilti use in their demolition hammers.  Or perhaps the Makita person can help too.

----------


## greg9876

> Have a yarn to your local Makita parts or service agent.  They'll tell you if it is still listed.  As for the oil...suss out what Hilti use in their demolition hammers.  Or perhaps the Makita person can help too.

  Thanks for the suggestion to see what Hilti use, I hadn't thought of that. After some searching a non detergent SAE 30 seems to be the consensus.

----------


## greg9876

> Have a yarn to your local Makita parts or service agent.  They'll tell you if it is still listed.  As for the oil...suss out what Hilti use in their demolition hammers.  Or perhaps the Makita person can help too.

   I spoke to only of the guys at the local gasweld store. The oil is regular machine oil. He said it was worth fixing as "they don't build them like that one any more", that said none of the oil seals are available any more. 
When it gets a bit cooler I will have a go at pulling it apart and see if the main seals are something that CBC might stock.

----------


## China

Ring Russell at Prestige Power Tool Repairs  8358 5772
there is not much he does not know, he also seems to be able to locate parts that others can't

----------


## Uncle Bob

You may be able to cut your own gaskets from gasket paper (any auto shop should have this), even silicon may work.

----------


## greg9876

> You may be able to cut your own gaskets from gasket paper (any auto shop should have this), even silicon may work.

   As it happens, the gaskets are one part that gasworld could order for me, although the guy there suggested that I cut my own. Trouble is the gaskets are not leaking, rather it is some sort of oil seal near where the bit is inserted. I suspect it will be some sort of O ring. I wont know until I get it apart and, at the moment, it is still too hot in my shed. 
China, thanks for your suggestion, good to have a recommendation.

----------

